# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Dost görünen düşman!

## bozok

Dost görünen düşman ABD

*17/10/2007 
Yeniçağ Gzt.

ARAşTIRMA :
Ceyhun BOZKURT 
Fatih ERBOZ 
Selda üztük KAY


111 yıllık kahpe plan

Türkiyeğyi bölmek




GİRİş

Yaklaşık 200 yıllık ciddi bir geçmişe sahip Türk-Amerikan ilişkileri, son yıllarda en ciddi sorunlarını yaşıyor. Yıllarca en büyük müttefikimiz olarak yansıtılmaya çalışılan Amerika, gerçekte hiçbir zaman ne müttefikimiz ne de dostumuz oldu. İlişkilerin tarihsel seyrine bakıldığında, İngilizlerğle paralel olarak gelişen bağımlılık ilişkisinden Amerikalıların da nemalanmaya çalıştığı ve kışkırtma operasyonlarına, daha o tarihlerden başladığı dikkat çekiyor. Osmanlığda ğSadık Tebağ olarak bilinen Ermenilerin 1830ğlu yıllar itibariyle Amerikalı misyonerler aracılığıyla kışkırtılmasıyla başlayan  yıkıcı hareketler, günümüzde çok yönlü bir hale geldi. 

üzellikle 1950ğli yıllar sonrası  ve NATO süreciyle birlikte hücrelerimize kadar giren Amerika Birleşik Devletleri, ideolojik çatışmalardan, etnik bölücülüğe, irticai faaliyetlerden, azınlık sorunu yaratmaya kadar bir çok faaliyetin baş senaristi olarak karşımıza çıktı. Bunların dışında Türkiyeğye yönelik direkt tehdit ve saldırılar da dikkatlerden kaçmadı. Eşref Bitlis Paşağnın ABD planlarına karşı girişimleri sonrası şüpheli bir kazada hayatını kaybetmesi, Gazi olaylarının arkasındaki sır, Muavenet Fırkateyniğne yönelik füzeli saldırı ve verdiğimiz şehitler ve ğçuval hadisesiğ  sadece 1990ğlı yıllardan günümüze sayabileceğimiz birkaç örnek. Bu tür örnekleri çoğaltmak mümkün. Bu yazı dizimizde, belli çevreler tarafından ısrarla ğdostğ, ğstratejik ortakğ, stratejik müttefik ğ olarak yansıtılmaya çalışılan Amerika Birleşik Devletleriğnin, dünya ve Türkiye tarihindeki kanlı ve bir o kadar da sinsi planlarını, operasyonlarını, saldırılarını irdeleyeceğiz. 



Türkiyeğyi eyaletlere bölmek ABDğnin 111 yıllık  rüyası 

31 Ocak 1896ğda bir yasa taslağı hazırlayan ABD Temsilciler Meclisi, dünyadaki Hıristiyanlardan oluşan bir komisyonun, Türkiyeğyi yönetmek için bir başkan seçmesini istemişti. 



Taslağa göre, yönetim Türklerğden alınacak, ülke eyaletlere bölünecek ve yeni oluşumun adı Türkiye Birleşik Devletleri  olacaktı. Ancak bu senaryo tutmayınca hevesleri yarım kaldı




Dost gibi görünen sahte müttefik ABDğnin, yıllar önce bile Türkiyeğyi parçalayıp eyaletlere bölme düşüncesi olduğu ortaya çıktı. Bu tarihi gerçeği, İstanbul üniversitesi Edebiyat Fakültesi Tarih Bölümü Yakın üağ Tarihi Anabilim Dalı üğretim üyesi Prof. Dr. Mahir Aydın açıkladı. Ermeni iddialarının 1915 yılından önce 1895 yılında da ortaya atıldığını, ancak dış ülkelerden destek görmediğini bildiren Prof. Mahir Aydın, şunları söyledi: 

İngilizler körükledi

ğOsmanlı İmparatorluğu, Berlin Antlaşması ile parçalanırken, 2 millet bağımsızlığını kazanamadı. Bunlardan biri Yahudiler, diğeri Ermenilerdi. Yahudiler konusu Anadolu topraklarının dışındaydı. Ermeniler de bağımsız bir devlet olamadılar. üünkü nüfusları yetmiyordu. İngiltere, Rusyağyı yukarıda tutabilmek için Ermenileri kullanıp, Doğu Anadoluğda sanal Ermenistan devleti düşüncesini ortaya attı. Ardından bunu destekleyip körükledi. Bulgaristan ve Rum ayaklanmaları, Ermenilere örnek olduğu için, Balkanlarğda Bulgar komiteciler, Anadoluğda Ermeni komiteciler yoğun bir terör faaliyetine girişti. Batılılar da kurmayı düşündükleri sanal Ermeni devletinin sağlam temellere dayanmasını istedi. ğKimileriniz asılmalı, kimileriniz kesilmeli ki, bu ölümler sonucunda oluşacak tepkiden dolayı biz size yardıma gelelim. Türkler, Ermenileri kesiyorlar, soykırım yapıyorlar diye bir gerekçe olsun ki, askeri müdahalede bulunalımğ  düşüncesiyle Ermenilere destek verdi. 

İlk senaryo tutmadı

Ermenilerin 1895 yılında Anadoluğnun çeşitli bölgelerinde ayaklanmalar çıkardığını hatırlatan Prof. Mahir Aydın, ABD Temsilciler Meclisiğnin 31 Ocak 1896 tarihli yasa taslağı metnini arşivlerden bulduğunu kaydederek şu bilgileri aktardı: ğ1895ğteki Ermeni ayaklanmalarının hemen akabinde ABD Temsilciler Meclisi, 31 Ocak 1896 tarihinde bir yasa taslağı hazırladı. Bu yasa taslağında şunlar ifade ediliyor, ğDünyadaki Hristiyanlardan oluşan bir komisyon seçelim. Bu komisyon, Türkiyeğyi yönetmek için bir başkan seçsin. Türkiyeğnin yönetimi Türklerden alınsın ve eyaletlere bölünsün. Bu yapılanmanın adı da Türkiye Birleşik Devletleri olsun.ğBurada bir mesaj var. 1915ğte yaşananlar da bir senaryoydu, gerçekçi değildi. İlki 1895ğte uygulandı, tutmadı, konjonktür uygun değildi. Daha sonra 1915ğte yeniden ele alındı.ğ 




Vergi ödemişti

ABD Başkanı George Washington, Osmanlığya vergi öderken, diğer Başkan Wilsonğun adıyla İstanbulğda ğWilson Prensipleri Cemiyetiğ  kuruluyordu. 



Amerikağyı haraca bağlamıştık

Osmanlı İmparatorluğu, 1700ğlü yılların sonlarında, çöküş döneminde olmasına rağmen, halen dünyada bir etkisi, yaptırım gücü ve saygınlığı olan bir imparatorluktu. Birçok ülke ve imparatorluk, Osmanlı İmparatorluğuğndan izinsiz politika belirleyemez ve birçok Avrupa ülkesi Osmanlığya vergi öderdi. Bu ülkelerden biri de Amerika Birleşik Devletleriğydi. Belki de çok az kişinin bildiği bu gerçek, 1700ğlerin sonunda yaşanmıştı. Cumhuriyetğin ilk yılları dışında, ABDğye karşı bir daha bu kadar net olamayan bir ülkenin evlatları, hep onurlu duruşun yaşandığı o günleri çok özlüyor. Olay şöyle cereyan etmişti: Tarih 25 Temmuz 1785. ABD sancağı taşıyan Maria isimli gemi, Atlantik Okyanusuğnda Cezayir sahillerinde Cadiz açıklarında Osmanlı gemileri tarafından ele geçiriliyor. Ancak ABD, bu olaydan ders almıyor. Aynı sancağı taşıyan ikinci bir gemi daha Osmanlığnın eline düşüyor. 1793 yılının Ekim ve Kasım aylarında, 11 Amerikan gemisi daha Osmanlı donanmasına teslim oluyor. Bunun üzerine ABD Başkanı George Washington, Osmanlı ile bir antlaşma yapmayı kabul ediyor. Washington, Cezayir Beylerbeyi Dayı Hasan Paşa ile masaya oturuyor. Anlaşma uyarınca Hasan Paşa, yılda 642 bin altın dolar ve 12 bin Türk altını karşılığı ABD gemilerini Akdenizğde korumayı kabul ediyor. Kısacası Osmanlı ABDğden adeta haraç alıyor. Bu anlaşmanın en önemli yanı Türkçe olmasıydı. Amerika ilk defa yabancı bir dil; (Türkçe) ve yine ilk defa vergi ödemeyi kabul ettiği ilk anlaşmadır. üte yandan, tüm bunları unutmayan Amerika, her fırsatta Osmanlığyı parçalamak için sahneye çıktı. ğ93 Harbiğya da 1877-1878 Osmanlı-Rus Savaşığnda da ABDğnin parmağı vardı. ABDğnin kışkırtması sonucu çıkan; hem Tuna Cephesiğnde, hem de Kafkasya Cephesiğnde savaşılan ğ93 Harbiğ  Osmanlı Devleti için yenilgiyle sonuçlanmış, büyük bir toprak kaybına neden olmuştu. Rus ordusu İstanbul-Yeşilköyğe kadar gelmişti. 




Erzurumğa konsolosluğu Ermeniler için açtılar

üzellİkle 1830 yılından itibaren Amerikağnın Osmanlığya karşı hiç de dostane olmayan yöntemleri başlamıştı. ABD bağımsızlığını ilan ettikten sonra çeşitli ülkelerde konsolosluklar açmıştı. Osmanlı İmparatorluğuğnun çeşitli şehirlerinde de konsolosluklar açan ABDğnin Erzurum ilini seçmesi düşündürücüydü. ABDğnin konsolosluk açma çalışması 1897 yılında başarıyla sonuçlanır. 

Hedef, parçalamak 

Osmanlı İmparatorluğuğnda çöküş hızlanınca, o dönemde henüz etkisi az olan ABD de bu paylaşımdan yararlanmak istiyordu. ABD aslında daha önce 1918 yılında ğWilson Prensipleriğ  adı altında Türk yurdunu manda altına almayı tasarlıyordu. ABD, ülkemizde Ermeni, Rum hatta Yahudi devletçiklerini kurdurup yurdumuzu bölüp parçalama planlarını daha o zamanlar yapmıştı. ABD, Kurmay Başkanı General Harbordğu bu iş için görevlendirdi. General Harbord, 15ği asker 31ği sivil olmak üzere 46 kişilik bir heyet ile Osmanlı toprağına ayak basıyordu. Bu heyet ğAmerican Military Mission of Armeniağ adını taşıyor ve bugünün rakamlarıyla bir milyar dolara yakın tahsisatı bulunuyordu. Harbord, Osmanlı topraklarında özgürce çalışıp faaliyetlerini sürdürürken bir ara Osmanlı Padişahı Vahideddin ile dahi görüşmüştü.

Atatürkğe mektup

Bu arada 4 Ocak 1919ğda İstanbulğda Wilson Prensipleri Cemiyeti kurulmuştu. Kurucular Halide Edip Adıvar, Celaleddin Muhtar, Ali Kemal ve Hüseyin Avniğden oluşuyordu. İmparatorluğun çöküş aşamasında satılık, işbirlikçi sözde aydınların yanında, gerçekten vatanı korumak amacı ile ğşerrin ehveniğ (En az kötü) düşüncesi ile İngiliz, Fransız ve ABD mandasını kabul etmek isteyen aydınlar vardı. Halide Edip Adıvar da vatanını korumak düşüncesiyle ABD mandasının kabul edilmesi gayesiyle Atatürkğe mektuplar yazmıştı. 





YARIN: Lozan Antlaşmasığnı tanımayan tek ülke 





*

----------


## bozok

DOSTUMUZ ABD/ABK (AMERİKA BİRLEşİK KUVVETLERİ )  

*3 Kasım 2007 
Kerem DOKSAT 

Aşağıdaki satırlar bana değil, vatanını ve milletini çok sevip tamamen dürüstçe çalıştığı için zamanında ğgomonistğ damgasını yemiş bir kamil üstadıma aittir (şimdilerde ise bunları söyleyince ğfaşistğ oluyorsunuz!):

ABD 1. Dünya Savaşığna resmen girmemiştir. Bunun için, savaş sonunda imzalanan barış anlaşmalarının da tarafı değildir. Lozanğı tanıyıp tanımamasının da bu açıdan önemi yoktur zira resmen taraf değildir. Ancak bu demek değildir ki, ABD Osmanlı Devletiğnin Arabistan ve Güneydoğu eyaletleri ile ilgili değildir ve bu bölge üzerinde emelleri yoktur. ABD daha 1700ğlü yıllarda Osmanlı ülkesiğnde misyonerlik faaliyetleri yürütmeye başlamıştır. Bu faaliyet ağırlıklı olarak dine değil, kültüre yönelikti.

İstanbulğda Kayseriğde Tarsusğta Amerikan Kolejleri açılmıştır. Kendi dili ve daha önemlisi kültürü ve Amerikan hayat tarzı bu kolejlerde öğrencilere aşılanmaktadır. Bu kolejlerin arasında sonradan ortadan kalktığı için, dikkatlerden kaçan bir tanesi vardır ki o çok enteresandır. Elazığğın Harput ilçesinde 1800ğlü yıllarda açılmış  bir Amerikan Koleji vardır. Kalıntıları halen terk edilmiş bulunan Eski Harputğtadır. Ben Ulaştırma Bakanlığı Teftiş Kuruluğnda görevli iken bu bölgeyi çok ziyaret ettim. Bu arada bu kasaba kalıntısındaki Amerikan Kolejiğni bir göreyim dedim. Kasaba, tamamen kerpiç yapılardan ibaret, uzun yıllar önce Yeni Harput kurulup terk edildiği için hepsi harabe haline gelmiş. Saysanız 30 haneye ulaşmıyor. ABDğyi bu 1800ğlü yıllarda bu kerpiç kasabaya çeken neydi acaba?

Osmanlı o sıralarda ğDeveliğ gaz yakıyordu. Gazyağı 17 Ltğlik üzerinde deve kabartması olan tenekelerde satılıyordu. Ben bu tenekelerin ortalıkta dolaştığı döneme ulaştım. Artık ancak müzelerde görülebilir. Ama ABD o bölgede petrol olduğunu biliyordu. Zaten olmaması imkansız, zira hududun güneyinde kazmayı vursan petrol fışkırıyor. O taraf dağların etekleri petrol yüzeye yakın, bizim şanssızlığımız bizim tarafta yüksek dağlar var petrol derinde kalıyor. üıkartılması şimdilik rantabl değil ama, petrol tükenirken bırakın rantabl olmayı, altın değerine ulaşacak.

ABD büyük ve güçlü devletlerle başa çıkamaz. Siz bakmayın 2. Dünya Savaşığnda Almanyağya karşı savaşa girdiğinde, Nazi Almanyası ile çok yakın ilişkileri vardı. Hatta Hitlerğle işbirliği yapmayı dahi düşünüyorlardı. Bu tavsiyeler de Başkan Kennedyğnin babası İngiltere Büyükelçisi Baba Kennedy tarafından yapılıyordu. ITT ile Alman Schaub Lorenz arasındaki ortaklık da o dönemde kurulmuştur. Ancak Churchill gibi çok kurnaz bir devlet adamını hesaba katmadılar. Amerikalı eşi Rooseveltğin eşinin çok yakın arkadaşı olan Churchill, ABDğyi Hitler Almanyasığnın yanında yer almaktan veya tarafsız kalmaktan vazgeçirerek, İngiltere ve müttefikleri yanında savaşa sokmuştur. Bunda Japonyağnın Pearl Harbour baskının da etkisi vardır. İngiliz istihbaratı bu baskını tahmin ettiği halde ABDğye bildirmemiştir.

1. Dünya Savaşığndan sonra ABD Türk toprakları üzerinde Ermenilerğe Ermenistan ve Kürtlerğe Kürdistan kurma sözü vermiştir. Yukarıdaki uzunca açıklamanın sebebi bu sözlerin amacını belirlemeye yöneliktir. ABDğnin dış politikaları, 200ğ300 yıllık periyodlara göre şekillendirilir. İdareyi hangi parti alırsa alsın, bu hedefler değişmez. Zira Ulusal Güvenlik Ajansı bu politikaların uygulanmasını kontrol eder. Ulusal Güvenlik Ajansı da üok Uluslu Büyük Amerikan Sermayesiğnin emrindedir. Amerikan Demokrasisi de büyük sermayenin istediği gibi şekillenir. Sıradan Amerikalığdan Başkan olamaz. Ya zengin bir aileden gelmelidir, ya da zenginleri onların istediklerini yapacağı hususunda ikna edip, desteklerini almalıdır. Yoksa dahi de olsa Başkan olamaz.

ABDğnin Kürdistan ve Ermenistan sevdası  Ortadoğuğda kendisine bağımlı gariban iki devlet oluşturulması, bunlardan birisi ile Hazar Petrol havzasını, diğeri ile Irak-Arabistan petrol havzasını kontrol altında tutmaktır.  

üünkü ABD politikaları dünyada herkesin ihtiyaç duyduğu malları kontrol altında tutmak böylece isteğini bu yolla empoze etmek amacına yöneliktir. Bu para olur, ilaç olur, gıda olur, enerji olur. Ne olursa olsun fark etmez! Bunlar ABDğli şirketlerin elinde olmalıdır. Dünya pazarlarına bakarsanız bu etkiyi net olarak görürsünüz. Kahveyi muzu kauçuğu üreten değil, ABDğli veya ABDğlilerin ortak olduğu şirketler dağıtır. Petrol tamamen onların elindedir. Son zamanlardaki eğilimi ise ğenerjiye hükmeden, dünyaya hükmederğ felsefesidir.

Bu sebeple Irakğa saldırmıştır. üünkü savaştan evvel buradaki petrol kaynaklarını kontrol edemiyordu. Afganistanğı işgalinin sebebi Hazar Havzası ile korkulu rÃ»yası üinğin arasına girmektir. Küçük Türk Cumhuriyetleriğndeki Amerikan varlığı da aynı sebeple Rusyağnın Hazar havzasına yönelmesini önlemektir.

ABD Ortadoğuğda sadece İran ve Türkiye ile başa çıkamaz. Hem nüfusları hem de bulundukları orta seviyeli kalkınma durumu ve askerlikteki geleneksel birikimleri dolayısıyla bu iki ülkeden çekinir. İranğı İslamlaştırarak Suudi modelini getirme hevesi ile bakıp beslediği ve şahğın yerine oturttuğu Humeyniğnin ihaneti sebebi ile  tamamen farklı bir yöne dönerek ABD düşmanlığına dönüşmüştür. 

Türkiyeğdeki AKP denemesinin de  kemikleşmiş Atatürk ilkeleri sebebiyle başarıya ulaşamayacağını  tahmin etmektedir. Bunu başarması için Atatürk ilkelerine ilgisiz yeni bir nesil yetiştirmek gerekmektedir. Bu da, biz aklımızı başımıza almazsak yaklaşık 70 yıl alacaktır!

Bir de Asker faktörü vardır ki, o kesimdeki eğitimin Atatürk ilkelerine bağlılığını azaltabilmek için hiçbir planı uygulamaya koyamamaktadır. Ayrıca Asker, her ne kadar son ikisi ABD isteklerini sağlamaya yönelik olarak yapılmışsa da, gerektiğinde iktidara el koyabilmektedir. Bunu ileride yapmayacağına dair bir işaret de yoktur.

Bu durumda, Ortadoğuğda güçlü bir Türkiye ve İran yerine, bunlardan bölünmüş topraklar üzerinde kukla bir Ermenistan ve Kürdistan ABD için bulunmaz birer nimettir.  Demirperde yıkıldıktan sonra Ermenistan kurulmuştur. ABD hapşırsa zatürree olacak şekilde doktoru ve ilacı dahi oradan gelmek şartıyla, yoğun bakımda yaşatılmaktadır. Türkiyeğnin Güney sınırlarının ötesinde de, Güney Kürdistan (Kuzeyi neresi?) kurulmuştur. O da ABD askerinin gölgesinde ve ğAraplar bizi ne zaman parçalayacakğ endişesi ile yaşamaktadır.

Son olarak, ABD hiçbir zaman Türkiyeğnin dostu ve müttefiki olmamıştır. İşine geldiği sürece devletimizi kullanmış kendi yandaşlarımı başımıza getirmiştir. Uluslar arası platformda en hayati konuda da dahi bizi değil, karşıtlarımızı desteklemiştir. Türkiyeğdeki marjinal petrol, su, ve başta bor olmak üzere tabii kaynaklarımız onun ilgi alanı içindedir. Onun dışında herhangi bir şey onları ilgilendirmez. Türkiyeğnin güçlenmesini istemez. Atatürk ilkeleri ve ulusal devlet modelinin başta gelen düşmanlarıdır. Zira bunlar millet olma bilincini halka aşılamaktadır. Halk ümmet olmalıdır ki kolay sömürülsün!

Petrolün yerini alacak yakıt belirlenmiştir: Bor cevheri kullanılarak yapılan ve patlama tehlikesi ve depolama mecburiyeti olmadan hidrojen üreten bor pilleri. Bu mineral en fazla ABDğde ve Türkiyeğde bulunmaktadır. Türkiyeğdeki rezerv ABDğnin yaklaşık 4 katıdır. ABDğnin enerjiye hakim olma politikası değişmedikçe, Türkiye ya ABD sömürgesi olmayı kabÃ»l edecek, ya da ABD ile er veya geç savaşacaktır. Kaçınılmaz son budur. Hangisini tercih edeceğimiz, o dönemdeki nesillere kalmıştır. ülkesini seven bağımsızlık aşığı nesiller yetiştirebilirsek, Ortadoğuğnun en zengin en gelişmiş ülkesi oluruz. Aksi takdirde ABD tarafından sömürülen, Atatürkğe yakışmayan bir zavallı cumhuriyet haline geliriz.

Türkiye, yaklaşık 40 yıla terörü önlemek için harcadığı kaynağı iş gücünü ve yetişmiş nüfusu üretime kaydırabilse idi, ne AB ne de ABDğnin ağzının içine bakan zavallı bir devlet haline gelir, aksine, bölgenin lideri olurdu. Bu sebeple her ne pahasına olursa olsun, tek bir karış vatan toprağı feda edilmeden terör sona erdirilmelidir. Bu yapılırken, onlara destek çıkan ABD ve silah satıp kaynak sağlayan AB taleplerine hiç itibar edilmemelidir.

Her iki yöne de maddi borçlarımız var. üok üzerimize gelirlerse  ğsenden sağladığım kaynakları senin beslediğin teröristleri yok etmek için kullanıyorum. Sana da borç filan ödemiyorumğ diyerek dünyaya ilan etmeli, borç ödemesine son vermelidir. Bunlar ancak menfaatlerine dokunulunca Türkiyeğden ellerini çekerler. Bu iş başka türlü herhalde çözülemeyecek radikal tedbirler almak lazım.

Ama başka bir Atatürk yok ki!>>

Sevgili üstadımın sözlerine eklenecek bir şey bulamıyorum.

Prof. Dr. Mehmet Kerem Doksat ğ İstinye ğ 03 Kasım 2007 Cumartesi*

----------

